# 100 Favorites: # 27



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Chopin: Recital / "Moravec Plays Chopin"
Ivan Moravec (Connoisseur Society)











Barcarolle in F# Major, Op. 60
Etude in C# Minor, Op. 25, No. 7
Mazurka in C# Minor, Op. 50, No. 3
Mazurka in C# Minor, Op. 63, No. 3
Mazurka in A Minor, Op. 7, No. 2
Mazurka in C Major, Op. 24, No. 2
Mazurka in A Minor, Op. 17, No. 4
Scherzo, No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 20
Moravec's Chopin is inspired. This LP is 43 minutes of pure, undiluted pianistic bliss.

Why isn't Moravec more famous?!?!? For my money, he's up there on Olympus with the greats -- but, for some reason, only the cognoscenti know his name. It's odd. Years ago, when I stumbled across this LP in a thrift shop, most of Moravec's best recording were very difficult to find. They'd been issued on private labels like Connoisseur Society or on budget lines like Quintessence and Vox. Moravec recorded some of the best Beethoven, best Chopin that you'll EVER hear -- and it was sold through the Book of the Month Club! (Fortunately, over the last few years Supraphon has reissued most of his recordings, including the music on this LP.)


----------

